# Pouch tie jigs using Hemostats



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

In the old days the tying of a rubber to a pouch was a two man job. One person pulled, the other tied. I may be wrong as it was more than sixty years ago, but I do not remember too many rubber to pouch to failures. Today we use clamps of all types which makes the job a lot easier, it has become a one man job. I wondered if the use of unmodified forceps could contribute to band to pouch failures. Hemostats are available smooth jawed or with teeth, vertical or parallel. In jewelry to prevent the forceps from marring the metal we either filled the jaws flat and polished it to a very shiny finish, or we wrapped the jaws with tape, that way we had the best of two situations. Question, does anyone have an opinion on the effect of forceps with teeth on band to pouch failures?


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Before i built a jig i just slipped a piece of tubing over each needle nose pliers tips. The same could be applied to forceps i would think.

I think Henry comments on band/tube troubles in one of his treads due to forceps sharp edges but cant find it now.


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

That's right reset, he did. I don't bother though. Afaik, most people's tubes and flat bands break at the pouch, regardless of what they use.


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks for pointing this out gentlemen I did not find the post Henry made, but I would not bet against that fact where he is concerned. I also use tubing to cover the jaws. The question I was interested in has anyone noticed if there were more breaks attributed to one method to tying over the others.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

reset said:


> Before i built a jig i just slipped a piece of tubing over each needle nose pliers tips. The same could be applied to forceps i would think.
> 
> I think Henry comments on band/tube troubles in one of his treads due to forceps sharp edges but cant find it now.


I did have some problems early on, but now I use a short piece of 1842 or 2040 on each jaw. I haven't had any problem with using hemostats since.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I use a hemostat all of the time. But I don't clamp the rubber, just the pouch. Like this,


----------

